# For when I get my puppy.....



## Havanase100 (Sep 16, 2009)

What did everyone do to train them not to bight?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Time and patience and lots of chew toys. Replace a bad chewing (fingers, tables) with tasty bones, playing with toys, or just get their mind off of what they are chewing on and do something different.

Don't play rough with your puppy with your hands, teach your puppy to play with his toys.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Its Mercedes right. ? Actuallly at first you want them to bite . Here is the article. http://dogstardaily.com/training/teaching-bite-inhibition Did you start that homework assignment I gave you. ?


----------

